# Car shaking at speeds above 65 MPH



## bholabhala (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a huge problem. I cannot go over 70MPH. My steering wheel starts shaking badly. I have tried twice getting wheels balanced, got new brakes, rotor turned, just got a new driver side axle installed and front tires, but all useless. When i go over 70, the whole car starts shaking (Specially steering wheel).

Any advice will be highly appretiated.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

You need new shocks/struts.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Maybe your wheel bearings? My steering wheel shook back and forth badly, I drove it for several years like this! You could lean the front wheels in & out by pushing on them with your foot. Got them replaced and no more vibration. Could be that.

Worth checking I'd think.

Shocks/struts? I doubt it myself. Same car, I've driven on blown struts etc. That had no effect on the actual steering vibrations, just bounced and slammed alot.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know. Sounds like the same symptons an old Mustang had. The vibration would kick in at 65mph. Tried everything above, including bearings. Last thing I tried did it. Front struts. 
Figured he had the rotors turned and took care of the bearings then.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

You speak of RWD, I speak of FWD. I'm guessing there's a different cause/effect from which end the drive wheels are at when it comes to vibrations.

What car are you talking about, *bholabhala*? Did you get the bearings done too?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

WhiteFox said:


> Maybe your wheel bearings? My steering wheel shook back and forth badly, I drove it for several years like this! You could lean the front wheels in & out by pushing on them with your foot. Got them replaced and no more vibration. Could be that.
> 
> Worth checking I'd think.
> 
> Shocks/struts? I doubt it myself. Same car, I've driven on blown struts etc. That had no effect on the actual steering vibrations, just bounced and slammed alot.



I second your opinion as I have had similar experiences. 

One other important thing to check. Inspect the wheels for a bent or out of round wheel. You may have hit a odd pothole, etc. If a wheel is bent, balancing won't cure the vibration.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, fwd/rwd. That would be different. 
I think Midnight might have hit it. op could try throwing the front wheels on the rear and see if the vibration moves to his seat.


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

if this is an automatic trany you might look into the torque converter/overdrive, i remember reading about problems like this in trade school. somthing about the torque converter not locking all the way (aka overdrive). you might just check your trans fluid to see if its low. if theres not enough fluid in the system, there wont be enough pressure to lock the torque converter to the trans for overdrive, resulting it a harsh vibration as the torque converter trys to lock. just a thought.


----------



## usakubko (Feb 1, 2007)

Motor/transmission mounts...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

bearings, tie rod ends, Worn steering box, or tire balance/alignment can cause this.


----------



## blaydeman (Jan 12, 2006)

did you check your tires for wear? could be a a balancing problem.


----------

